# Problemas al compilar algunos paquetes :S Java?

## Brazlee

Hola a todos...

Hace un tiempo tengo problemas para actualizar algunos paquetes...en especial antlr siempre me da problemas :S. Ahora parece que firefox también, parece ser algo con mi configuración de java. (Nada en particular, seguí la guía solamente hace un buen tiempo). Y además después de cada emerge me informa que hay "preserved libs" y cuando quiero solucionar el problema con 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 no desaparecen todas :S. No encontré casi nada de información ni en bugzilla ni en Google :S

```
 * Messages for package dev-java/antlr-3.1.3-r2:

 * Could not find configuration for ecj-3.1, skipping

 * Perhaps it is not installed?

 * Could not find configuration for jikes, skipping

 * Perhaps it is not installed?

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/antlr-3.1.3-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4384:  Called build_antlr 'bootstrap'

 *             environment, line 1081:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${compiler_executable} ${javac_args} "${@}" || die "ejavac failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   ejavac failed

 * 

 * 

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8[-svg] pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8', 'nomerge')

 * 

 *   media-libs/jpeg-compat pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1', 'nomerge')

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/antlr-3.1.3-r2', 'merge')

 * 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 171 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-libs/jpeg-7

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

 *      used by /opt/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so (dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

Después de eso, cuando quiero seguir con la actualización general...

```
 * Messages for package www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3:

 * You are enabling official branding. You may not redistribute this build

 * to any users on your network or the internet. Doing so puts yourself into

 * a legal problem with Mozilla Foundation

 * You can disable it by emerging mozilla-firefox _with_ the bindist USE-flag

 * 

 * ERROR: www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3495:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  536:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * 

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8[-svg] pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8', 'nomerge')

 *  * Messages for package www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3:

 * You are enabling official branding. You may not redistribute this build

 * to any users on your network or the internet. Doing so puts yourself into

 * a legal problem with Mozilla Foundation

 * You can disable it by emerging mozilla-firefox _with_ the bindist USE-flag

 * 

 * ERROR: www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3495:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  536:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8[-svg] pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8', 'nomerge')

 * 

 *   media-libs/jpeg-compat pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1', 'nomerge')

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *    ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3', 'merge')

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/animate (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.4.10)

 *      used by /usr/bin/compare (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.4.10)

 *      used by /usr/bin/composite (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.4.10)

 *      used by 443 other files

>>> package: media-libs/jpeg-7

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

 *      used by /opt/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so (dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 *   media-libs/jpeg-compat pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1', 'nomerge')

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *    ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3', 'merge')

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/animate (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.4.10)

 *      used by /usr/bin/compare (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.4.10)

 *      used by /usr/bin/composite (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.4.10)

 *      used by 443 other files

>>> package: media-libs/jpeg-7

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

 *      used by /opt/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so (dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.4.1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

...tengo más de estas librerias preservadas :S

Quiero solucionar estos problemas así estoy más cerca de poder tener un Gentoo actualizado cuando quiera =D

EDIT: Se me pasó pro alto un error :S

!!! ERROR: The javac executable was not found in the Java path

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El mismo portage te está diciendo cual es el problema:

```
 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies: 

 * 

 *   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8[-svg] pulled in by: 

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8', 'nomerge')
```

Necesitas compilar cairo con soporte svg:

```
echo "x11-libs/cairo svg" >> /etc/portage/package.use && emerge cairo
```

Entonces si, ejecuta un buen emerge @preserved-rebuild.

Salud!

----------

## Brazlee

```
emerge -pv cairo

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl svg xcb -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz" 0 kB
```

Me había fijado en eso, pero tenía el soporte para svg...después de un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 pude pasar el emerge de mozilla-firefox y ahora lo tengo andando. Gracias   :Very Happy: 

antlr sigue muriendo durante la compilación :S

----------

## Txema

Veo que tienes la versión 1.4 de xcb, ¿has reparado tu sistema tras la actualización? (xcb-rebuilder.sh)

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Veo que tienes la versión 1.4 de xcb, ¿has reparado tu sistema tras la actualización? (xcb-rebuilder.sh)
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> Saludos.

 

Acaban de publicar la traducción, para el que quiera leer en cristiano.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## gringo

sólo lo comento por si las moscas ya que al parecer las instrucciones oficiales no le funcionan a todo el mundo : yo usé las instrucciones de esta discusión de las listas y no tuve problemas :

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev-announce/msg_01bab8e992ecf91929de56cbdbad752c.xml

nótese el punto uno :

 *Quote:*   

> 1) make sure that /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.* are gone. Portage 2.2_rc* users _should_ remove it as well.

 

saluetes

----------

## Txema

La mayoría de las veces prefiero leer los originales, suelen tener menos errores ^^"

En cuanto a lo que dices, gringo, si leemos justo al final dice exactamente lo mismo, y me parece muy buena idea el ponerlo como paso final, y no al principio:

 *Quote:*   

> When revdep-rebuild no longer reports broken packages, you can safely remove libxcb-xlib.so.0 from your library directory. 

 

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

por lo que he leído sobre el problema, lo primero que se debe hacer es eliminar todo vestigio de libxcb-xlib* para que libtool  no la vuelva a usar.

pero ante la duda haced lo que pone en la guía oficial desde luego, no me atrevería a rebatirla  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Vamos yo lo decía porque me acaba de pasar xD

He seguido la guía y ni un problema  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Brazlee

 :Embarassed:  Efectivamente se me pasó por alto reparar el sistema después de la actualización de libxcb. Ya no hay más preserved libs. 

Gracias a todos.

Sigo peleando con antlr   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

